# Salvage yard finds



## wicked1968 (Dec 3, 2021)

Just maybe giving an idea here for those looking for used plow stuff. Check out your local salvage yards! After asking a few questions on here, with great information given, I scored a ultra- mount frame and wiring for my 99 f350 for $300. After working in the salvage business for 18 yrs, every time we got something in with a plow on it, it got removed and set in a certain area only to be forgotten about. You never know !! Maybe worth a call.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

I bought a complete Unimount setup for my 98 Chevy from a yard in 2005 for $675. Frame, plow, harness, controller etc.... only thing I needed was new bolts to attach the frame to the truck.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

I bought a plow from a junk yard once, absolute lemon! Couldn't believe it! @cwren2472 where you at? :laugh:


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

My Maternal Grandfather used to buy a $25-$50 car each from the junk yard between the years 1945-1970. Fix it up and drive it for a year or so and then get a new one the next year.


----------



## RoGrrr (Nov 10, 2008)

Seeing this, I called about 20 yards. No luck.
One of the yards suggested Fakebook marketplace. I've located several on there. Asking if still available and receiving affirmative responses, I can't get them to talk with me after their initial response. Frustrating....


----------

